

Cockney rhyming slang - danshapiro
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhyming_slang

======
sarreph
Someone should make a cockney rhyming slang 'skin' for a programming
language's naming conventions, e.g. Cockney rhyming _swift_.

\---

A cursory Google search to help me with an example reveals that Mattt Thompson
made a CR slang generator![1]

[1] — [https://github.com/mattt/cockney](https://github.com/mattt/cockney)

------
zenlot
That is what happens when your language used all over the world and you are
tired to learn other language than native one.

